# First time Kidding!!!!!



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I am so excited and I have to share this with all of you wonderful Goat lovers!!!!!
This will be my first time Kidding and I feel like a Grandma (even though my kids are 13, 9, and 6) waiting for her kids to have their babies!!! I am just so excited!!!
Today I went out to feed and check on my doe's. While checking on them... I saw a movement on the side of one of my doe's! So I wrapped my hands around her stomach, and I got to feel the babies move for the first time ever!!!!! It was so amazing!!! So I went to my next doe and felt her, and I got to feel her babies move too!!!!!! 
This is so exciting! My family thinks that I am crazy so I had to share on here!!!!!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats! It's super exciting. I love feeling our babies move too.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh I know the feeling! :clapping: (dance)

When are your girls due and what breeds are they?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That is the most amazing feeling! Seconded only by the absolute wonder of seeing those precious little lives fight their way into this world! Enjoy every moment of it!!! And photos, please!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh I know the feeling! :clapping: (dance)
> 
> When are your girls due and what breeds are they?


I do not know when the due dates are unfortunately! One of my doe's may have been pregnant when I brought her home. I am right in the 2 week window of it might be my bucks or she may have been pregnant when I got her! The other one I am not sure when she got pregnant either but they look as if they are right around the same time! 
One is a Pygmy and the other is a Mini Nubian/Kinder! My Buck is a Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

top_goat said:


> That is the most amazing feeling! Seconded only by the absolute wonder of seeing those precious little lives fight their way into this world! Enjoy every moment of it!!! And photos, please!


I cannot wait!!!! I will definate post pics!!!!1


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

OH, He's a handsome fellow! Where are you in East Texas, Krystal? I'm in East Texas also...between Centerville & Crockett on TX 7.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

top_goat said:


> OH, He's a handsome fellow! Where are you in East Texas, Krystal? I'm in East Texas also...between Centerville & Crockett on TX 7.


I'm in Ore City..... by Gilmer! Thank yoy!!!! I think he is pretty handsom as well!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

top_goat said:


> OH, He's a handsome fellow! Where are you in East Texas, Krystal? I'm in East Texas also...between Centerville & Crockett on TX 7.


You are right there where @Damfino said the NAPGA meet is. Or pretty close.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So fun!! That last goat with the airplane ears is Adorable!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like she has movable flaps on the forward edge of her ears, too.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

top_goat said:


> That is the most amazing feeling! Seconded only by the absolute wonder of seeing those precious little lives fight their way into this world! Enjoy every moment of it!!! And photos, please!


So I went out to check on my babies this morning and found (what I think) that my Doe passed the plug! I'm not 100% sure because this is my first time! Plus I think her bags doubled in size over night!!!! What do you all think? Should I be watching her super closely? Unfortunately I am still waiting for my baby monitor to come in!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice guy! And nice girls! I trust the ligaments more than most other signs.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Nice guy! And nice girls! I trust the ligaments more than most other signs.


Yeah I went to feel the ligaments and its like nothing was there! Its like they disappeared! But then again this is my first time ever!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

When ligaments are gone, I usually expect the small one(s) within 24 hours. GOOD LUCK, Fellow Goat Midwife!

PS Who is crazy? We who want to see this Wonder Of Life, or those who don't understand the essentials of Life?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> When ligaments are gone, I usually expect the small one(s) within 24 hours. GOOD LUCK, Fellow Goat Midwife!


Oh I'm so excited!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Patience, patience! Now is the time to look closely at the mother-to-be, and figure out if she wants to be left in peace or to have you there "holding hoof". Can change during labour.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Patience, patience! Now is the time to look closely at the mother-to-be, and figure out if she wants to be left in peace or to have you there "holding hoof". Can change during labour.


She seems very energetic! Running around. She wants to be let out to the bigger picture! But she is also letting me love on her more than usual right now too!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Does she have a private room for her private business?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Does she have a private room for her private business?


Yes she has a stall we built for all our does. I just walked out to check on her to find this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Keep a close eye on her.


My daughter and I have "set up camp" in the goat yard!!!! I am so excited and nervous at the same time!!!! I have never done this and I don't know what to do really if something goes wrong!!! I have done a lot of reading and I think I have all the stuff I need for a kidding supply kit! Wish us luck!!1


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok now you need to take a breath and relax.
do not fuss to much keep the doe calm a calm doe is a doe that has an easy birth.
So No squealing screeching No happy dancing Ok


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> Ok now you need to take a breath and relax.
> do not fuss to much keep the doe calm a calm doe is a doe that has an easy birth.
> So No squealing screeching No happy dancing Ok


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Even us pro's get nervous, so very normal.

Think good thoughts and remember the 30 minute rule. Sometimes though I have given 45 minutes at most.
If the Doe starts pushing, time it. If no kids on the ground, by this time frame wash up and go in.

If you have to go in, be sure your finger nails are short, no rings are on.

When want to see two hooves and a head. Like as if you were diving into water position.
If you just see a head presenting, no hooves, forget the 30 minute rule, wash up and gently try to push the kids head back in, the doe will push, when she does, stop until she stops pushing and then gently push the kids head in just a bit so you can work in there. 
Go in and find a leg, when you do, cup the hoof in your hand and gently pull it into proper position. Then find the other leg, pull it forward. Then pull the kid, when it is in position. 

When feeling for a kids position, close your eyes, if you have to and imagine you see the kid, and which way a kids legs bend, is it a front leg or back leg? 
Do you feel a bum and tail and no legs, (breech). 
Go in and find those legs and pull them into position. 

If the kids head is back and you cannot find the head, that is a nightmare for the first time. 
If you have a vets number close by, I would call a vet. 
And not fight it too long.
If you have babies tangled, that is another bad situation.
If you feel a back leg(remember the bend) and a you also feel a front leg, that is tangled kids and a vet should be called.

Most of the time, things go normally, but I have put down what to feel for and things that can happen.

If you have to go in, don't panic, stay calm and go slowly.
Remember to visualize kids position and leg bend. 
If by a short while of trying to get a kid out, and you cannot, always call for help. 

Hope this gives some insight on things.
I don't want to scare you.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Even us pro's get nervous, so very normal.
> 
> Think good thoughts and remember the 30 minute rule. Sometimes though I have given 45 minutes at most.
> If the Doe starts pushing, time it. If no kids on the ground, by this time frame wash up and go in.
> ...


Thank you!!!!!
So I keep thinking she is pushing but then she just has a bowel movement! But just within the last 5 minutes she has gotten more vocal and her breathing is more labored. She just laid down ad started stretching her back leg, then stood back up. Now she is back down! Im guessing she is pushing? But I have only seen Discharge. No bubble or sack!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in pre-labor, it can take many hours for some.
I wish I was there to look at her.

Are her ligs gone?
Does she look like she is dropping in her tailhead area, really sinking in and in her flanks and tummy.?

Standing behind her, is she looking thinner all of a sudden?
If so, the kids may be working there way to the birthing canal.

Up and down(nesting) is a really good start of an indicator., that birthing is close, is she doing that?

If she is acting OK and calm, it just isn't time just yet. 

Going off by herself, or really clingy and verbal to you or talking to her belly is another close indication. 

When she is pushing and in true labor you will know, she will really bare down and push. If by 30-45 minutes of pushing and nothing is present, go in.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She may be in pre-labor, it can take many hours for some.
> I wish I was there to look at her.
> 
> Are her ligs gone?
> ...


Yes..... her Ligs are gone. 2 Days ago I could tell they where very soft, but now I can feel they are just gone! She looked like she dropped a month ago! She has been very skinny looking for about a month! Yes she is doing a lot of up and down. She also is super calm one minute then frantic and scared the next.

When she is down she is shifting from side to side like she is super comfortable!

Also something that just developed within the last couple minutes is her eyes went from a beautiful blue eye to a pale pink! This has got me worried. Not sure what to think about that! I have added a pic of her eye but its kind of hard to tell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow strange.

Can you get a vet to look at her and make sure she doesn't have a issue.
Some things you describe are concerning to me.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow strange.
> 
> Can you get a vet to look at her and make sure she doesn't have a issue.
> Some things you describe are concerning to me.


Well..... I let her out to run for a bit and she went back to normal! Almost like it was a false alarm. So I went inside. An hour later I come outside and surprise!!!!! She had 1 baby!!!!!! I dont think there is another in there! I believe this is the afterbirth??? 
Mom seems to be doing great! Cleaning baby but every time baby tries to eat she moves her butt away!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats on your first kid. Looking good, boy or girl? The first is very exciting but i still get excited.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Congrats on your first kid. Looking good, boy or girl? The first is very exciting but i still get excited.


Little baby girl!!!!! And mamma is finally letting her nurse! So I feel pretty blessed that my first experience kidding was amazing! ( Eventhough I missed it!)


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

she just wanted space. when you went in the house the stress was gone. my goats do this to me all the time.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> she just wanted space. when you went in the house the stress was gone. my goats do this to me all the time.


I think so too!!!!! If I had my baby monitor I could have watched from the house and there would be no stress but it wont be here till the 7th! My kids are so excited that we have a 2319 (February 3 2019). Its from Monsters Inc!! LOL


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So I couldnt give the mamma Calcium Drench. Is that super important that I give it to her? She was just too interested in baby and I didnt want to give it wrong. Its very scary after reading the label!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. 
So cute.
Be sure to dip the umbilical cord with strong iodine.

If mama has plenty of milk for her baby and acting normal. 
Just make sure she gets alfalfa hay and some grain and water. No need for calcium drench if that is the case.

If her udder gets too big, you will have to milk her to relieve pressure. If she has only 1 kid, she will need to be milked as needed and watched.
You can teach the kid there are two sides, so when she gets a little older she will go back and forth. Unless she has another kid.

I don't see the beads on her afterbirth, make sure you see that. If not, she may have another one.

Is she done kidding?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> A big congrats.
> So cute.
> Be sure to dip the umbilical cord with strong iodine.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!!
I did dip the umbilical cord! Mamma seems to be acting very normal! She is a very good mom! I gave her some alfalfa pellets, hay and water and she has had some of all 3! Baby is drinking because I saw some milk drizzle down her face! I watched her until the beads came out! She did get the whole afterbirth out and ate almost all of it! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make absolutely sure the kid is latching on.
That is the best way to ensure the kid is getting enough.
If mama is too full and tight, it hurts and she may push off her baby or step away, when the kid tries to nurse. So watch that.
Monitor the babies tummy and make sure it is full.

So glad all is working out. :goodjob:


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Make absolutely sure the kid is latching on.
> That is the best way to ensure the kid is getting enough.
> If mama is too full and tight, it hurts and she may push off her baby or step away, when the kid tries to nurse. So watch that.
> Monitor the babies tummy and make sure it is full.
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your first!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations on your first!


Thank You!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Next one to kid.... This will be her first kidding as well!!!! Hopefully I won't be so hectic!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A bunch of newbies!lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats from Upper North, too! Your nice pictures show a normal birth, and, yes, that was a Let-Me-In-Peace kind of doe. As soon as you "let go her hoof" she felt free to deliver. Very common. For the next time you know, and, you'll have the baby watch.

Don't forget to "brain wash" the youngster! Pick him up as often as you can his first 24 hours, and tell him you are very nice. When he can run faster than you, it is a great difference if he runs _towards_ you or _away from_ you!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I stick my finger in the kids mouth several times the first 36 hours. It sounds weird but i test the kids temp. if the kid is not getting enough milk he will loose body temp first. so a cool mouth is a signal to feed NOW. if the kids mouth is warm no worries.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hihi, and at the same time you "brain wash" the kid!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Congrats from Upper North, too! Your nice pictures show a normal birth, and, yes, that was a Let-Me-In-Peace kind of doe. As soon as you "let go her hoof" she felt free to deliver. Very common. For the next time you know, and, you'll have the baby watch.
> 
> Don't forget to "brain wash" the youngster! Pick him up as often as you can his first 24 hours, and tell him you are very nice. When he can run faster than you, it is a great difference if he runs _towards_ you or _away from_ you!


Thank you!!!!!! Yes I think I was just stressing her out! First timer mistake I guess! LOL..... I have picked up that baby so many times already! And She has even crawled into my lap a few times as well!!!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Congrats from Upper North, too! Your nice pictures show a normal birth, and, yes, that was a Let-Me-In-Peace kind of doe. As soon as you "let go her hoof" she felt free to deliver. Very common. For the next time you know, and, you'll have the baby watch.
> 
> Don't forget to "brain wash" the youngster! Pick him up as often as you can his first 24 hours, and tell him you are very nice. When he can run faster than you, it is a great difference if he runs _towards_ you or _away from_ you!


What part of upper North?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> I stick my finger in the kids mouth several times the first 36 hours. It sounds weird but i test the kids temp. if the kid is not getting enough milk he will loose body temp first. so a cool mouth is a signal to feed NOW. if the kids mouth is warm no worries.


Thank You!!! I will do that!!!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Made it through night 1! Baby is very active and vocal! We have named her Rachel!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Rachel is very cute


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

This sweet baby never let's me touch her but lately she has been very sociable! Could it be a sign she is getting closer?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

wifeof1 said:


> Rachel is very cute


Thank you!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness Rachel is adorable!! I'm glad everything went great! Congrats on the wonderful new baby!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

It's a delight you experienced, baby it's great, especially if this baby is Rashel!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Krystal olsen said:


> This sweet baby never let's me touch her but lately she has been very sociable!


with the other doe in the barn with her kid. she is lonely. take time to give her treats. i use animal crackers. this will tame her down.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> with the other doe in the barn with her kid. she is lonely. take time to give her treats. i use animal crackers. this will tame her down.


Will do!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Congrats on your first kidding! 
Don't forget to add her to this years kidding tally 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2019-kidding-tally.201873/unread

Good luck with your next kidding! you have very lovely girls.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

mariella said:


> Congrats on your first kidding!
> Don't forget to add her to this years kidding tally
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2019-kidding-tally.201873/unread
> 
> Good luck with your next kidding! you have very lovely girls.


Thank you!!! I will definitely do that!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Any change of behaviour can be a sign of something. Good job you notice! The goat next in turn seems to like it very much to have a hand under her cheek.

If Rachel crawled into your lap, you have "brain washed" her in a good way. She will teach her young, too, so this is a very good beginning! The photo shows a kid that half a second after that shot was off towards the photographer, am I right?

Sweden lies in northern Europe. We get the sun 4 or 8 hours before you, and 2 or 3 hours after ReNat.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Any change of behaviour can be a sign of something. Good job you notice! The goat next in turn seems to like it very much to have a hand under her cheek. So, if Rachel crawled into your lap, you have "brain washed" her in a good way. She will teach her young, too, so this is a very good beginning! The photo shows a kid that half a second after that shot was off towards the photographer, am I right?
> 
> Sweden lies in northern Europe. We get the sun 4 or 8 hours before you, and 2 or 3 hours after ReNat.


I'm not sure which photo you are talking about?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Krystal olsen said:


> I'm not sure which photo you are talking about?


The two latest photos you shared, one of Rachel being very interested in something behind the camera, and one of a goat with "aero plane ears" and a hand under her chin.

PS I altered the paragraphs a bit in my previous entry. Easier to read?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> The two latest photos you shared, one of Rachel being very interested in something behind the camera, and one of a goat with "aero plane ears" and a hand under her chin.
> 
> PS I altered the paragraphs a bit in my previous entry. Easier to read?


Lol..... yes she was very interested! She crawled into my lap after I took that photo! And Phoebe ( the one with the airplane ears) she really is being super sweet right now. I still cant get super close to her unless she comes up to me but we are working on that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Phoebe. Hope she will like the treats! How was it in "His friend Piken" ... "The oats and the one who comes with the oats will in the long run become the same thing."

And a good life we wish to Rachel! With many laps to cuddle into!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Phoebe. Hope she will like the treats! How was it in "His friend Piken" ... "The oats and the one who comes with the oats will in the long run become the same thing."
> 
> And a good life we wish to Rachel! With many laps to cuddle into!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So just went to go check on everyone and give them some treats! Phoebe is not being as sociable as she was yesterday and I noticed her breathing is very laboured! I have not noticed any mucus or discharge of any kind. Her bags are a bit bigger but not as big as I expected them to be. 
Could she be in labour?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm, she might be. 

If I tell you "yes", then you'll get all nervous and check on her off and on all night. Then she won't kid until you get frustrated and give up and take a nap.

If I tell you "no", then she will kid while you're eating supper tonight. 

(doh)

Will she let you close enough to check her ligaments???


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OH, and congrats on a great first kidding. Rachel is adorable!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmm, she might be.
> 
> If I tell you "yes", then you'll get all nervous and check on her off and on all night. Then she won't kid until you get frustrated and give up and take a nap.
> 
> ...


Lol..... that's what happened with the first mamma! Sat in the barn with her for 8 hours! Gave up.... went inside..... 20 minutes later... baby on the ground!!!! Lol! She will not let me get close enough to check today! I checked yesterday though and they where very soft!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It could be that the foetus just does not come into the right position, and she needs time. Obviously, she is the "leave-me-in-peace-when-I-concentrate-on-my-big-job" type of doe, not the "hold-my-hoof" kind. Those are a bit tricky if they get into trouble, because they tend to be disturbed if we check too much. Is there a chance of you being able to hear her, without being too close, or being seen, even as a shadow on the window?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> It could be that the foetus just does not come into the right position, and she needs time. Obviously, she is the "leave-me-in-peace-when-I-concentrate-on-my-big-job" type of doe, not the "hold-my-hoof" kind. Those are a bit tricky if they get into trouble, because they tend to be disturbed if we check too much. Is there a chance of you being able to hear her, without being too close, or being seen, even as a shadow on the window?


Yes I actually got my baby monitor in yesterday. It will be going up today. I will be able to watch and hear her!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Without her knowing it.  - :hide:


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Without her knowing it.  - :hide:


LOL.... yes! Well she is not that scared of me.... just more of a ..... "Stay a comfortable 5 feet away from me!" Unless Im on the other side of the fence.... then she lets me love on her a lot. In fact that is how I was able to feel her Ligs yesterday was through the fence. They are pretty soft if they are eve there!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'Mon, Babies!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> C'Mon, Babies!!!!


Whenever you come, you will be welcome, provided you are healthy and get out without trouble!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Whenever you come, you will be welcome, provided you are healthy and get out without trouble!


We are definate excited for these babies to come!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Krystal olsen said:


> We are definate excited for these babies to come!


Yes, we are!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

New kids yet?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> New kids yet?


Nothing yet!!!! Bags are filling up though!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So this morning I went to check on everyone and Pheobe looks super skinny this morning! What do you guys think? She may be even closer?
I really hate not knowing due dates!!!!! I am on the edge of my seat like a crazy woman here!!! Lol
And yes I know she looks like she has lice but unfortunately my local feed store does not carry Ultra Boss!!!! I had to order it! Should be here in a day or so!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can throw us off, but she is looking closer.
Her udder may get super tight just before or it may tighten just after.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They can throw us off, but she is looking closer.
> Her udder may get super tight just before or it may tighten just after.


Well her udder is pretty tight! I touched it and she jumped. Almost like it was painful


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I think the "brain washing" is comming along great!!!!! My daughter was holding Rachel today and all was fine until she heard my voice! She started screaming until I grabbed her! So I rocker her to sleep!!!!! So sweet!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness! So precious!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

yes they do know the Shepherds voice


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a question about Rachel's mamma! It's been 3 days now and I still see her straining a bit almost like she is still having contractions and sometimes I see her squat like she is pushing and nothing comes out! I saw the afterbirth come out, beads and all! She still bleeds a little here and there but not much. She is active and she is eating and drinking. She does not look sick in any way. 
Is this normal after birth?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, in the future I shall try to remember to add that everyone in the family should do that brain washing. Thank you for sharing, and, yes, wonderful photos! Zzzzzz ...

Not exactly normal, in my experience. I would suspect something is still in there, and I would probably measure her temperature extra often as long as she continues this behaviour. Good job you noticed!

Stimulation of the udder, like when the kids suckle, or you milk, will stimulate uterus contractions.

The behaviour could also hint an urine stone, but that is a painful thing, and you would probably notice if she is in pain. An extra treat of nice flavoured water could not make a damage. My goats preferred Blackcurrant berry juice, but I have learnt this is difficult to get over there.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Oh, in the future I shall try to remember to add that everyone in the family should do that brain washing. Thank you for sharing, and, yes, wonderful photos! Zzzzzz ...
> 
> Not exactly normal, in my experience. I would suspect something is still in there, and I would probably measure her temperature extra often as long as she continues this behaviour. Good job you noticed!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!! Yes I do notice that she does it when baby tries to nurse so maybe that is what is happening. I didnt even think about that! I will keep a close eye on her!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Mrs phoebe had her babies this afternoon! 2 baby boys!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my adorable.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Real handsome bucklings. Why does that second one have half size ears?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

He doesnt! It's just the way the picture was taken!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aeroplane ear that points right to the camera? But I had to laugh: First buckling black nose, second buckling pink nose, and _how_ does Phoebe's nose look??


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Aeroplane ear that points right to the camera? But I had to laugh: First buckling black nose, second buckling pink nose, and _how_ does Phoebe's nose look??


Well mamma has airplane ears! They are always looking like she's about to take off!!!! Lol! I never noticed the noses! I just kept noticing how big they where compared to the first born kid!!!!! And how handsom they are!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They are big. That oldest is adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And Phoebe did not get damaged?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Krystal olsen said:


> I have a question about Rachel's mamma! It's been 3 days now and I still see her straining a bit almost like she is still having contractions and sometimes I see her squat like she is pushing and nothing comes out! I saw the afterbirth come out, beads and all! She still bleeds a little here and there but not much. She is active and she is eating and drinking. She does not look sick in any way.
> Is this normal after birth?


How is it now?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> How is it now?


She is good!!!!! All straining has stopped!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)




----------

